# Consider changing PACKAGESITE...



## max21 (Oct 6, 2015)

Could someone please tell me how to do the most simplest pkg-add command for FreeBSD 10.2.  Things are difference now in the manual.    This new quarterly and the latest port thing don’t work for me.  I get *Consider changing PACKAGESITE or install it from ports.*   Neither will even install xorg.   They both are out of wrack per fix dates I guess.  After this experience, I much rather not deal with ports or the pkgng thing; but I am force to install pkg-1.5.4.tar.xz by port, and I had to find that myself, because ports could not.  Anyway, from there I will only install packages.  All I want to do is install packages from the FreeBSD-10.2 DVD.   I’m asking is this safe because most members, especially myself accepted the rule to never mix ports with packages, but now ports wants me to reconsider?


----------



## talsamon (Oct 6, 2015)

Why pkg-1.5.4 now is pkg-1.6.1? And e.g.
`pkg add [URL]http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/xorg-7.7_2.txz[/URL]` or `pkg install xorg` works.


----------



## max21 (Oct 7, 2015)

> Why pkg-1.5.4 now is pkg-1.6.1?


Because pkg-1.6.1 might not work.  pkg-1.5.4 was release July 2015 and I go with what came out a decent amount of time before each FreeBSD new RELEASE, not the one that came out a few weeks ago.  These days, I would backup and try the latest one latter and most of the time it don’t work because it has new dependencies.  I would darn anyone, _especially these days_, to update their ports and then update all their applications with  it.  Most people would download the newer version anyway, and if it doesn't work, they have to go back to download the suggested version.  Like all dedicated users, I been to hell and back well over 1000x.  You would think I was a genius by now.  Nothing changes quicker than technology, leaving one clueless the following day, such as my fear of not understanding pkg install vs. the old pkg add.   Thanks again talsamon for me bringing me back.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-10-install-packages-from-dvd.44430/


----------

